
Affinity Publisher (an InDesign competitor) in public beta - selrond
https://affinity.serif.com/en-gb/publisher/
======
mattkevan
Hooray! Been looking forward to this for ages. Serif are doing amazing stuff
at the moment.

I can now completely drop Creative Suite...

